# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  HGH and test cycle

## lew

Hi

Aged 31
190lb
15% bf

Currently training with my PT and former completive bodybuilder has recommend 5iu 5 days on 2 off plus 300mg test e per week for 12 weeks. PCT hgc, nova and clomid

My goals are to lose BF and gain lean muscle. I have seen first hand the results he has got with some of his clients on low doses.

My only experince of aas use is a 6 week deca only cycle in my early 20's.

Afterr researching my PT advice I am happy with his recommendations - just wanted to check with the experts here to see if this is an acceptable safe as can be cycle and results I should expect.

Thanks in advance 

Lew

----------


## hankdiesel

12 weeks of gh is not long enough. I'd run it for 3 months, then start your test, then run it for another 3 months. I'm in my 10th month and I know why everyine says run it for a long time. You also don't want to start off at 5iu. You can start at 2iu and work your way up from there.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Yep..HGH 6 month minimum..

----------


## lew

Is it worth me running gh? I can run it for longer the money is not an issue I'm just wondering what type of results I can expect from running gh/low dose test versus test alone?

----------


## DCannon

Gh and test go very well together.

----------


## lew

> 12 weeks of gh is not long enough. I'd run it for 3 months, then start your test, then run it for another 3 months. I'm in my 10th month and I know why everyine says run it for a long time. You also don't want to start off at 5iu. You can start at 2iu and work your way up from there.


Interesting - could you let me know the following:

1. reasons for starting lower and tapering up
2. If I started at 2iu how do I know when to increase dosage and at what point is a safe 'upper limit'?
3. running growth hormone for a long period does this not shut your system down and do you recover to your natural base level after stopping?

Sorry to ask I would like to know Im running this correctly, although he is my PT and I trust what he says from his experience and with others he has helped I like to know firsthand and have a second opinion.

Thanks in advance

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Interesting - could you let me know the following:
> 
> *1. reasons for starting lower and tapering up*
> *2. If I started at 2iu how do I know when to increase dosage and at what point is a safe 'upper limit'?*
> *3. running growth hormone for a long period does this not shut your system down and do you recover to your natural base level after stopping?
> *
> Sorry to ask I would like to know Im running this correctly, although he is my PT and I trust what he says from his experience and with others he has helped I like to know firsthand and have a second opinion.
> 
> Thanks in advance


1. start low and ramp up to avoid sides like fatigue, carpel tunnel, headaches, bloat
2. if the sides go away, then you can proceed to higher dose and dosage depends on goals..and safe upper limit? do not know
3. to prevent (as best as possible) from shutting down your natural GH production, pin in the early AM, as in get up in the wee hours of the morning and pin and then go back to sleep for a couple/few hours ( plus pinning in early AM helps to blunt cortisol too)...as opposed to pinning before bed which is when your natural pulse peaks in first few hours of sleeping and a negative loop could happen here which could lead to interfering with your natural growth pulse....and if for some reason you cannot get up in the wee hours and you pin right as you wake up for the day, then make sure to wait an hour to eat...especially carbs since this could effect your insulin /glucose later down the road

----------


## lew

> 1. start low and ramp up to avoid sides like fatigue, carpel tunnel, headaches, bloat
> 2. if the sides go away, then you can proceed to higher dose and dosage depends on goals..and safe upper limit? do not know
> 3. to prevent (as best as possible) from shutting down your natural GH production, pin in the early AM, as in get up in the wee hours of the morning and pin and then go back to sleep for a couple/few hours ( plus pinning in early AM helps to blunt cortisol too)...as opposed to pinning before bed which is when your natural pulse peaks in first few hours of sleeping and a negative loop could happen here which could lead to interfering with your natural growth pulse....and if for some reason you cannot get up in the wee hours and you pin right as you wake up for the day, then make sure to wait an hour to eat...especially carbs since this could effect your insulin/glucose later down the road



Thanks for reply- I have also been through the educational threads however would appreciate an answer to the following 

1.at the moment my PT will be pinning me. I train at 7.30am so should I pin just before training or 
just after?

2. I take it either way I can't have carbs after training?

3. Would whey isolate protein still cause a insulin spike, I assume this is what I'm trying to avoid if 
no carbs are recommended until an hour after pinning??

4. I'm just wondering what I should expect by adding GH? I'm looking to run test e at low dose say 300/400mg per week just read Ronnie article on slingshot so may run week 1-8 400mg test e (reload) week 8-10 200mg test e (deload) then week 10-18 test e at 500/600 and week 18-20 200 test E then pct. 

Thoughts everyone?

----------


## mighty1

dont know who told you about this 6 month rule lol, hgh start working the second you put it in your blood wether IM or SQ it will work the same overall, it will blow you up with new muscle tissue and it will happen WITHIN first 2 months if not before even on doses of 2-4 units if the gh is legit. we do bunch on blitz cycles all the time on gh, if everything is spot on with the AAS intake and you have decent physiqe with enough nutrients intake the hgh will show its benefits SUPER FAST, you can see the diff which is 2-5 pounds within first few months in photos you take, the difference to the eye is much more than the difference on the scale. when you abuse gh like you should for pro growth which is what we do, you inject between 15-30units a day every day, that is the ONLY reason you get a pro size now days. no other reason. AAS by itself do not give you this lean size.

anyways i had to add my 2 cents because lots of misinformation online, in reality the more gh you use the bigger you will be, the leaner you will be, and it will show in new muscle fibers, AAS is a must with gh inorder to get the growth effect a bodybuilder is looking for.

----------


## Dont wanna be old

> dont know who told you about this 6 month rule lol, hgh start working the second you put it in your blood wether IM or SQ it will work the same overall, it will blow you up with new muscle tissue and it will happen WITHIN first 2 months if not before even on doses of 2-4 units if the gh is legit. we do bunch on blitz cycles all the time on gh, if everything is spot on with the AAS intake and you have decent physiqe with enough nutrients intake the hgh will show its benefits SUPER FAST, you can see the diff which is 2-5 pounds within first few months in photos you take, the difference to the eye is much more than the difference on the scale. when you abuse gh like you should for pro growth which is what we do, you inject between 15-30units a day every day, that is the ONLY reason you get a pro size now days. no other reason. AAS by itself do not give you this lean size.
> 
> anyways i had to add my 2 cents because lots of misinformation online, in reality the more gh you use the bigger you will be, the leaner you will be, and it will show in new muscle fibers, AAS is a must with gh inorder to get the growth effect a bodybuilder is looking for.


Are you a TROLL ?

----------


## mighty1

no, just one of the original true veterns in the internet bb era...but thanks...
dont confuse number of posts or new member status with actual experience and actually i been here since early 2000s when many of you were still in highschool, plus im a pro so take it for what it is. anyways, it shouldnt matter im stating my opinion and my opinion is what bodybuilders do.

----------


## lew

> dont know who told you about this 6 month rule lol, hgh start working the second you put it in your blood wether IM or SQ it will work the same overall, it will blow you up with new muscle tissue and it will happen WITHIN first 2 months if not before even on doses of 2-4 units if the gh is legit. we do bunch on blitz cycles all the time on gh, if everything is spot on with the AAS intake and you have decent physiqe with enough nutrients intake the hgh will show its benefits SUPER FAST, you can see the diff which is 2-5 pounds within first few months in photos you take, the difference to the eye is much more than the difference on the scale. when you abuse gh like you should for pro growth which is what we do, you inject between 15-30units a day every day, that is the ONLY reason you get a pro size now days. no other reason. AAS by itself do not give you this lean size.
> 
> anyways i had to add my 2 cents because lots of misinformation online, in reality the more gh you 
> use the bigger you will be, the leaner you will be, and it will show in new muscle fibers, AAS is a 
> must with gh inorder to get the growth effect a bodybuilder is looking for.


Thanks for the input.......can you look at post 8 and answer the questions please, be good to have some advise. Many thanks

----------


## ScotchGuard02

HGH is water soluble and is absorbed into the body immediately. IF the HGH is taken with AAS and proper nutrition the results can be seen more quickly. My personal opinion is that you're seeing the hypertrophy due to AAS and nutrition over new muscle fiber synthesis by the HGH. It takes time for new muscle tissues to grow. It doesn't happen in a week. The HGH + AAS gives fast results because they work synergistic with each other. AAS promotes hypertrophy over new tissue development. HGH induces hypertrophy while promoting new muscle tissue development. The pros that are using 15iu to 30iu ed is also using a lot of AAS. They should see large anatomical changes because the concentration of both AAS and HGH in their system is much higher than normal. For the non pros I don't think the physical changes will be as great. For the rest of us, it is a good idea to take HGH for 3 months before you start an AAS cycle because it gives time for new muscle tissue formation. The HGH also will work with the AAS to increase hypertrophy of the existing muscles more quickly. My .02

----------


## mighty1

> Thanks for reply- I have also been through the educational threads however would appreciate an answer to the following 
> 
> 1.at the moment my PT will be pinning me. I train at 7.30am so should I pin just before training or 
> just after?
> 
> 2. I take it either way I can't have carbs after training?
> 
> 3. Would whey isolate protein still cause a insulin spike, I assume this is what I'm trying to avoid if 
> no carbs are recommended until an hour after pinning??
> ...


1. before training upon waking up, also i wouldnt skip some kind of meal before training

2. ofcourse you can, if you want to grow lean, carbs are HIGHLY important.

3. when you take hgh your body will feel flat in the window after injection, your body will want to have glucose fed into it, it will ask for it, i always drink pine apple juice cans no matter when i take the gh the moment i feel my body ask for it, ofcourse you need to know your body well especially if preping.

4. if AAS are legit, you should expect composition change, as in you will weight more or less the same on low dose gh but the muscles will be bigger, thicker, your delts in particular will show new muscle tissue growth on each side of delt which will make the insertions look very impressive and deep to the bone, and will make a bb like phil heath appear wide eventhough he is narrower than a 180pound guy, its the actual delt and torso that add pounds of quality muscle fibers, new muscle fibers onto your frame, at the same time your waist and midsection will appear tighter and with time will reduce in size while abdominals will be visible more and more, down into the mid single digit bf, without losing a pound, in reality you gain a lot of quality muscle, the amount depends on how much gh and AAS you use, without gh you will never get over 220-230lb at single digit bf @ 5'9, with it you will be there quite fast. physiqe is volumized, if you were same width of your fellow bb yesterday....with legit gh and AAS you will appear twice as wide as him 2 months later. 2 guys can have exactly same calvicle width but the guy on gh will appear twice as wide! think about it and you will see what top amatuer and pro bodybuilding is all about.

q u a l i t y thats what you get out of gh. you cant grow leaner especially not into a show without it.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> 1. before training upon waking up, also i wouldnt skip some kind of meal before training
> 
> 2.* ofcourse you can, if you want to grow lean, carbs are HIGHLY important.
> *
> 3.* when you take hgh your body will feel flat in the window after injection, your body will want to have glucose fed into it, it will ask for it, i always drink pine apple juice cans no matter when i take the gh the moment i feel my body ask for it, ofcourse you need to know your body well especially if preping.
> *
> 4. if AAS are legit, you should expect composition change, as in you will weight more or less the same on low dose gh but the muscles will be bigger, thicker, your delts in particular will show new muscle tissue growth on each side of delt which will make the insertions look very impressive and deep to the bone, and will make a bb like phil heath appear wide eventhough he is narrower than a 180pound guy, its the actual delt and torso that add pounds of quality muscle fibers, new muscle fibers onto your frame, at the same time your waist and midsection will appear tighter and with time will reduce in size while abdominals will be visible more and more, down into the mid single digit bf, without losing a pound, in reality you gain a lot of quality muscle, the amount depends on how much gh and AAS you use, without gh you will never get over 220-230lb at single digit bf @ 5'9, with it you will be there quite fast. physiqe is volumized, if you were same width of your fellow bb yesterday....with legit gh and AAS you will appear twice as wide as him 2 months later. 2 guys can have exactly same calvicle width but the guy on gh will appear twice as wide! think about it and you will see what top amatuer and pro bodybuilding is all about.
> 
> q u a l i t y thats what you get out of gh. you cant grow leaner especially not into a show without it.



*PLEASE EXPLAIN BOLD....this could lead to horrible glucose/insulin problems. HGH and sugar do not get along.*

----------


## mighty1

> *PLEASE EXPLAIN BOLD....this could lead to horrible glucose/insulin problems. HGH and sugar do not get along.*


you want lean growth? i said what i do, this is what i always been doing, moment i take gh pretty fast after i feel my blood glucose gets low, i know the feeling because thats what i been doing for the last 15 years, moment i feel it i drink pine apple juice, same for high carbs, i always take high carbs on gh, i cycle them but in my high carb days there are lots of carbs, i also use lots of shit carbs on gh such as donuts, never gain a pound of fat, always get bigger and leaner.

who said gh and sugar dont get along? glucose intake after gh always keep me full and lean, the glucose intake actually keep me feeling much better, and insulin intake is not needed. if you want to maximize potential as a bb you add slin, but you can do very good job with gh and aas.

ofcourse my AAS intake is vast, there are specific compounds that got to be in your blood for what im saying to be efficient such as EQ, TREN and TEST.

never had a problem with glucose levels. most people with glucose problems are the ones who abused insulin and didnt know what they were doing.

the most important thing with gh is to be consistant. people try injecting all over the place, new methods etc... the most important thing is that you can stay on any diet you are on add 2000 more calories a day while adding gh and lean out while growing. this is THE HOLY GRAIL SECRET of bodybuilding. that is THE ONLY reason you see guys are the lean size you see now days. the only reason arnold was 225 6% 6'1 and gunter was 285 6% 6'1 is H G H insulin put him at 300+

----------


## SlimmerMe

> you want lean growth? i said what i do, this is what i always been doing, moment i take gh pretty fast after i feel my blood glucose gets low, i know the feeling because thats what i been doing for the last 15 years, moment i feel it i drink pine apple juice, same for high carbs, i always take high carbs on gh, i cycle them but in my high carb days there are lots of carbs, i also use lots of shit carbs on gh such as donuts, never gain a pound of fat, always get bigger and leaner.
> 
> *who said gh and sugar dont get along?* glucose intake after gh always keep me full and lean, the glucose intake actually keep me feeling much better, and insulin intake is not needed. if you want to maximize potential as a bb you add slin, but you can do very good job with gh and aas.
> 
> ofcourse my AAS intake is vast, there are specific compounds that got to be in your blood for what im saying to be efficient such as EQ, TREN and TEST.
> 
> never had a problem with glucose levels. most people with glucose problems are the ones who abused insulin and didnt know what they were doing.
> 
> the most important thing with gh is to be consistant. people try injecting all over the place, new methods etc... the most important thing is that you can stay on any diet you are on add 2000 more calories a day while adding gh and lean out while growing. this is THE HOLY GRAIL SECRET of bodybuilding. that is THE ONLY reason you see guys are the lean size you see now days. the only reason arnold was 225 6% 6'1 and gunter was 285 6% 6'1 is H G H insulin put him at 300+


I await someone more seasoned than I to respond to this. 
It has always been my understanding that HGH taken in conjunction with sugar (not insulin) is not a wise thing to do. I look forward to this dialogue. Meanwhile if you are correct, then I stand corrected and will eagerly say.."you learn something NEW everyday!"

----------


## lew

> 1. before training upon waking up, also i wouldnt skip some kind of meal before training
> 
> 2. ofcourse you can, if you want to grow lean, carbs are HIGHLY important.
> 
> 3. when you take hgh your body will feel flat in the window after injection, your body will want to have glucose fed into it, it will ask for it, i always drink pine apple juice cans no matter when i take the gh the moment i feel my body ask for it, ofcourse you need to know your body well especially if preping.
> 
> 4. if AAS are legit, you should expect composition change, as in you will weight more or less the same on low dose gh but the muscles will be bigger, thicker, your delts in particular will show new 
> muscle tissue growth on each side of delt which will make the insertions look very impressive and 
> deep to the bone, and will make a bb like phil heath appear wide eventhough he is narrower than a 180pound guy, its the actual delt and torso that add pounds of quality muscle fibers, new muscle 
> ...


Mighty thanks for reply.

What would be your view on GH use if someone was not a competive bodybuilder, I am looking more less bf and more lean muscle however a more careful eye on my health.

Q1. With the above in mind how long would you suggest someone stays on GH for? My personal trainer who is also a user stays on for 2-3 months basically while taking test and then comes off. Howeverr a lot of people are recommending 6 months minimum cycle of hgh. 

Q2. You mentioned you have used gh for a number of years, have you ever stopped and were there any side effects once you stopped? Any blood work results which suggested problems or all ok?

Q3. Any long term negative effects from your experience and seeing others who use hgh?

All very interesting thanks everyone for feedback. My Personal trainer has advised me not to check online all the time as with anything there are always conflicting stories and the odd horror story which is then spread like wild fire and everyone just repeats advise they have heard elsewhere. However I find this forum very, very good and lots of people are just trying to help so once again all feedback is much appreciated

----------


## mighty1

i am not talking about major doses of sugar here, im talking about natural pine apple sugar, some natural sugar like banana, can be gatorade too at times eventhough i much prefer natural sugar already in the fruit. not all bbs believe in this method but many i know do it, it really depends on a lot of factors such as your diet, wether youre preping for comp or not, wether you growing into a size or just trying to reduce bf, it also depends on wether or not you use insulin 

in my case the moment i take gh, within 30 min i feel lower blood sugar levels, i then need something quick in me so i dont feel weak and flatten, i like lifting very heavy and train very intense so i cant allow this to happen so i use pine apple juice and or bananas, i tend to stay full and when gh is in your blood you can practically eat a not so clean diet and get down to 6% as long as the ratios and calories are there, its the sub 6% where attention to detail is highly important even on gh.

----------


## mighty1

q1: it really is dose dependent and goal dependent, all i can tell you is that if your gh is legit...you should start seeing changes VERY fast, if youre solid bodybuilder or even train regularly and not a bodybuilder with exprience of few years of AAS especially if you are on them on a regular basis...you should see the changes coming fast...you just look like a volumized rat, you know those rats you always see in lab test results, one is regular reference subject, and the other is the test subject and is 1.5 times the lean size...thats pretty much how a bb on gh looks like after few months of gh and aas usage combo. 6 months is more of a number, the changes really come much sooner if on aas. if you prep your body before aas cycle with gh for 2 months on minimal doses, you will grow much better and will look much more impressive during your cycle. it can also be done when taken together gh and aas but it really depends on how well and how fast you respond to compounds, some bodies are hyper sensetive, some take their sweet time, but it should take much less than 6 months.

q2: never a problem, i used to do blitz cycles too, never a problem, gh is the most amazing hormone to introduce to sports. all records since 1990 i contribute to gh, all new muscle developments of freaks like ron coleman and dorian i contribute to gh. there is an age that you can not do bodybuilding anymore....this age used to be 30-35...you just didnt have the stamina, will, muscle, and power you used to have back in your 20s, look when arnold quit bb, look when the guys from the 60s intially quit, 
what gh gave bodybuilders is a LONGER HALF LIFE in bb lol...only due to gh you see guys play football into their 40s almost, you see bodybuilders winning o at 40 almost, gh changed bodybuilding and it is ONLY gh that did it, not diet and not anyother training form.

q3: the negative effect, the only one i can think of is when you are off gh you can never be the size and leaness you were when on it, no matter how hard you try, no matter how much you increase the aas dosage, you always look at that pic of you on gh and say to yourself...those 5 extra lean pounds really made a diff lol and they did because they were ALL LEAN MUSCLE IN THE RIGHT PLACES. those 5pounds is for ordinary joe on 2 units lol for the pro it is 30pounds due to the very high doses of gh used.

----------


## Sicko

> q1: it really is dose dependent and goal dependent, all i can tell you is that if your gh is legit...you should start seeing changes VERY fast, if youre solid bodybuilder or even train regularly and not a bodybuilder with exprience of few years of AAS especially if you are on them on a regular basis...you should see the changes coming fast...you just look like a volumized rat, you know those rats you always see in lab test results, one is regular reference subject, and the other is the test subject and is 1.5 times the lean size...thats pretty much how a bb on gh looks like after few months of gh and aas usage combo. 6 months is more of a number, the changes really come much sooner if on aas. if you prep your body before aas cycle with gh for 2 months on minimal doses, you will grow much better and will look much more impressive during your cycle. it can also be done when taken together gh and aas but it really depends on how well and how fast you respond to compounds, some bodies are hyper sensetive, some take their sweet time, but it should take much less than 6 months.
> 
> q2: never a problem, i used to do blitz cycles too, never a problem, gh is the most amazing hormone to introduce to sports. all records since 1990 i contribute to gh, all new muscle developments of freaks like ron coleman and dorian i contribute to gh. there is an age that you can not do bodybuilding anymore....this age used to be 30-35...you just didnt have the stamina, will, muscle, and power you used to have back in your 20s, look when arnold quit bb, look when the guys from the 60s intially quit, 
> what gh gave bodybuilders is a LONGER HALF LIFE in bb lol...only due to gh you see guys play football into their 40s almost, you see bodybuilders winning o at 40 almost, gh changed bodybuilding and it is ONLY gh that did it, not diet and not anyother training form.
> 
> q3: the negative effect, the only one i can think of is when you are off gh you can never be the size and leaness you were when on it, no matter how hard you try, no matter how much you increase the aas dosage, you always look at that pic of you on gh and say to yourself...those 5 extra lean pounds really made a diff lol and they did because they were ALL LEAN MUSCLE IN THE RIGHT PLACES. those 5pounds is for ordinary joe on 2 units lol for the pro it is 30pounds due to the very high doses of gh used.


Man you really got me going with your posts,got me over here throwin GH in my next cycle!!(in my mind)
You should shoot us some pics so we can see first hand what GH does for you. I am not questioning your words just want to stick a body with the awsome picture you paint in your posts.(sounds gay, but not)...

----------


## SlimmerMe

.......

----------


## SlimmerMe

> you want lean growth? i said what i do, this is what i always been doing, *moment i take gh pretty fast after i feel my blood glucose gets low, i know the feeling because thats what i been doing for the last 15 years, moment i feel it i drink pine apple juice, same for high carbs, i always take high carbs on gh, i cycle them but in my high carb days there are lots of carbs, i also use lots of shit carbs on gh such as donuts, never gain a pound of fat, always get bigger and leaner.*
> 
> *who said gh and sugar dont get along?* glucose intake after gh always keep me full and lean, the glucose intake actually keep me feeling much better, and insulin intake is not needed. if you want to maximize potential as a bb you add slin, but you can do very good job with gh and aas.
> 
> ofcourse my AAS intake is vast, there are specific compounds that got to be in your blood for what im saying to be efficient such as EQ, TREN and TEST.
> 
> never had a problem with glucose levels. most people with glucose problems are the ones who abused insulin and didnt know what they were doing.
> 
> the most important thing with gh is to be consistant. people try injecting all over the place, new methods etc... the most important thing is that you can stay on any diet you are on add 2000 more calories a day while adding gh and lean out while growing. this is THE HOLY GRAIL SECRET of bodybuilding. that is THE ONLY reason you see guys are the lean size you see now days. the only reason arnold was 225 6% 6'1 and gunter was 285 6% 6'1 is H G H insulin put him at 300+


*NOTE to Mighty1:

To suggest someone drink Pineapple juice or eat donuts close to pinning HGH, could be very dangerous for many members to read here. What about the high risk of developing Type 2 Diabetes?

I am uncomfortable with this HIGH SUGAR/ HIGH CARBS along with HGH. PLEASE know that if this works for you, then fine. However there are many new members or lurkers here who may not know the caution that needs to be taken by monitoring their glucose levels with this approach. 
*

----------


## hankdiesel

Mighty1 is contradicting everything that a doctor or any bodybuilder will tell you. He makes up 1%. 99% of people would disagree with nearly everything he is saying. I'm sticking with majority. On top of that, what I do works well for me. I like the part about eq, tren , and test should *all* be in your system for the body compisition to occur :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## mighty1

note to slimmerme,
thats what works for me and anyone who ever seen 240+ at mid single digits, you just dont walk around 240+ 6% 5'10 anyother way, i dont care how much dry chicken and rice you eat, or how much insulin you take with your gh, if you dont know how to eat and look at everything from a doctor point of view, you will also look pretty similar to that doctor, the reason there are bodybuilders walking around at those numbers im talking about now days, IS DUE TO THEM PAYING NO ATTENTION to what the doc supposedly says because the docs dont know crap! 

if any of you guys think that you can grow into the beasts you see now days with 2-3 iu....then maybe you should also follow the absolutely no sugar intake after gh injection, but in reality what ACTUALLY HAPPEN IS we use as much gh as we can SOME OF US USE OVER 30 UNITS A DAY! and along with that comes sugar, there is immediate drop in blood glucose after gh intake that you need to consider and i cover for it the best way possible with natural sugar. AGAIN I DO NOT SIT AND DRINK SUGAR NO STOP...1 little can of pine apple juice or 2-3 bananas will do 

donuts..well who said bodybuilders need to eat strict all the time? gh and donuts go very well together...ofcourse it doesnt mean you sit at the store and eat 12 donuts a day, but few donuts every week will not do harm when on gh. your body is a FAT BURNING MACHINE ON HGH, I HAVE YET TO SEE ONE PERSON WHO DOESNT LOOK LIKE A FITNESS MODEL AFTER GH THERAPY, especially if uses AAS, and the more aas you use while on gh or after you were on gh...the bigger/larger/tighter and more impressive bodybuilder you will be.

its called hands on science...many years of hands on science...no doc can give you that my friend.

remember.. whenever you ask yourself why x person in the gym walk around 5'8 245 8% and you are 5'9 208 10%...always remember that guy is doing the exact recomendations for gh which is take as much as you can to grow lean lol.... 0.15 times your body weight in kg is how much one should take inorder to become having a chance at becoming a lean beast...you may be a little beast...or beast to the general population who has no clue about bb...or realy big lean guy at 210 220 8% on your 4 units gh...but that aint no 250 single digit.

250 single digit is a whole different ball game...ask the guys who actually hold TRUE single digit bf at 250 under 5'10, all will agree. they also have money and/or sponsors lol

----------


## jimi1

GH is often said to have anti-insulin activity, because it supresses the abilities of insulin to stimulate uptake of glucose.

Basically, insulin and HGH do not co-exist well in the bloodstream: the more of one, the less of the other. When you eat carbs, your glucose rises and your body produces insulin to push the glucose into your cells for energy. When your body realizes that insulin is in the bloodstream, it will not release GH until the insulin goes away. So if you just injected GH, your GH levels are rising. Once you eat carbs (high GI specifically), your insulin either spikes which will counteract the GH release, or the GH will suppress the insulin release, inducing hyperglycemia much like diabetes.

----------

